# England Premier League 28-29 November



## OddsPoster (Nov 23, 2009)

28 Nov 15:00 Blackburn v Stoke  2.00 3.30 3.40   
28 Nov 15:00 Fulham v Bolton  2.05 3.30 3.75   
28 Nov 15:00 Man City v Hull  1.28 5.00 9.00   
28 Nov 15:00 Portsmouth v Man Utd  8.00 4.50 1.33   
28 Nov 15:00 West Ham v Burnley  1.85 3.30 4.00   
28 Nov 15:00 Wigan v Sunderland  2.30 3.30 2.80  
28 Nov 17:30 Aston Villa v Tottenham  2.30 3.25 2.80   
29 Nov 12:00 Wolverhampton v Birmingham  2.30 3.20 2.87  
29 Nov 13:30 Everton v Liverpool  3.00 3.25 2.20  
29 Nov 16:00 Arsenal v Chelsea  2.37 3.20 2.75


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 26, 2009)

West Ham v Burnley 

This is a match between one of the worst home teams and one of the worst away teams. Burnley is the team that plays better, West Ham so far didn't prove the expectations from the good season last year. Their current form is not so bad as they have lost only 1 match out of 5 in the league. The problem is that they have too much draws and rarely win. In the last matches they managed 2 times to loose 2 goals lead. Now they have a chance to repair that statistics as they will play one of the worst away teams. Burnley are 10th but most of the points were won infront of home crowd. Away from home they have 1 point and 5:20 goals....
if West Ham can't beat that, then they better just quit playing...
Prediction : West Ham win


----------



## billy (Nov 27, 2009)

Portsmouth to get a result at home to Man Utd looks like an interesting bet given the recent sacking this week of the Portsmouth manager.  Avram Grants has taken charge of day to day matters, and its not unusual for a team to pull together and defy poor form under a new management structure.


----------



## ValueSeeker (Nov 27, 2009)

*Selection:* Portsmouth vs Man Utd 

*Bet:* Man UTD corner handicap (-2)

*Info:* UTD's corner count on the road this year is impressive and it's not the first time William Hill have made a gaping line error this year. In fact W/H are trying out a new thing where they offer alternative lines and I hope to exploit it when it's in trial. UTD's dominance of posession should see them overcome a 2 corner deficit. Pompey will be disorganised with a new man only after coming in 

*Confidence:* 70% *Stake:*4pts *Odds:* 17/20 *Book:* Hills


----------



## ValueSeeker (Nov 27, 2009)

*Selection:* Man City vs Hull

*Bet:* corners over 10.5

*Info:* City have been raking up the corners this season, especially at home where they hit 14 last time out. Hull always good to sneak a few on the road.

*Confidence:* 75-80%   *Stake:* 4.5pts *odds:* 5/8  *book:* Expekt


----------



## ValueSeeker (Nov 29, 2009)

2/2


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 29, 2009)

Good strike for you Value, West Ham also won it for me.


----------

